# help my cockatiel has red lump in the eye



## Pipi (Feb 24, 2014)

Greetings everyone..i need help for my tiel, he got red lump in one of his eyes. It might be conjunctivitis..is it caused by a seed hull or just plain infection? Sometimes he sneezes but not frequent, he is very active and eat well too. I cannot find avian vet in my town. I've been giving him tetraciclyne 5 days and decided to put tetramycin ointment on his eye just about an hour ago. What can i do for him? Im currently still searching for local avian vet.


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

this needs a vets attention asap but you already knew that.

i hope your baby is sorted out soon, looks really painful bless him 

could be anything from conjunctivitis to an abscess to be honest.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I second getting to a vet. Swollen eyes once helped me identify psittacosis, so I recommend testing for it


----------



## Pipi (Feb 24, 2014)

My tiel is getting better! So much better actually! I made him e-collar, because the real problem was he keeps rubbing it and scratch it. Thanks so much everyone for the help!


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

So glad he is getting better :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Almost looks like cherry eye in a dog which I believe is a prolapsed tear duct.. Can birds get cherry eye? I too am always leery of psittacosis when a bird has sore eyes.. A vet trip is needed here!


----------

